# Orozco+ idea (Is it any good)



## N's-cvt (Jul 27, 2020)

So I had the idea learning orozco that I could use a differnt alg to solve the UBR corner which would make corner twists go down by 2/3% but it would mean an extra 20+ algs 40+ for inverses and I am wondering if thats worth to do or just suck it up and do the orozco prone UFR/UBR corner twist at the end of most solves?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jul 27, 2020)

You're basically doing Orozco but for different helpers. The point of orozco is as a stepping stone to 3 style, so why not? If you learn more comms, that's good.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 27, 2020)

Also oroczo doesn't use algs. They are comms you must understand how those comms work or else learning 3 style is unnecessarly hard. But adding to Oroczo is unneeded just learn 3 style.


----------

